# Sisters of battle test figs/wip



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

With the rumours of 5th edition on the horison my filthy double lash chaos army is on hold and I'm looking around for something else. I've painted up a sister of battle and I've done a little work on the corner of an exorcist.




























Not much of an army yet, but I'm quite pleased with how the colour scheme is looking. Quite a lot remains to be figured out, like whether I'll actually make a WH army or not. Fun models to paint anyway.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking very nice Someguy, good highlighting on the Sister and the tank is coming along well. 

Those models are quite decent especially the Exorcist. Those models are a work of art.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Someguy that looks pretty sweet. Can you provide some hints on how you did that white on the side panels of the exorcist.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys.

The stone was pretty easy. I started with a 50/50 mix of enchanted blue and dheneb stone, then gradually added more dheneb stone and finally a little skull white. I gave the panels a very, very thin wash of 50/50 blue and black ink at the end. The gold edges were done after all that with a tin bitz-burnished gold blend.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

:good:lookin good


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like what I see. Damn cool so far and I will keep my eye on this one.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks very nice. I'm liking the stone on the exorcist specially.

They should really stand out on the battlefield


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Always nice to see a classic exorcist around. Very nice painting i espescially like the white highlights.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Exorcist is nearly finished now, after a ridiculous amount of work. I have truly never had so much trouble building a figure or taken such a long time painting it. It would have been a whole lot quicker to scratch build it.

All that said, I'm pretty pleased with how it's coming along. Just a few little badges, insignias and the loader to do now.










































This is the loader. I have a problem with this guy: I think he looks totally ridiculous. I might have to do some converting here, adding further to the time spent on this project . Still, I'm not going to let the whole thing be spoiled by having this weird, one-armed piece of crap stuck to it.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I made a better servitor I think. I feel a lot happier about it anyway. I doubt anyone else will notice the difference unless I tell them


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Lookin' good. I'd add some script (or thin wobbly black lines) to the purity seals, being careful not to overdo them. The painting on the organist is nice.

Your new loader does look better but wouldn't it be better for him to have a rocket in his hand?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I thought the same thing. He has one now.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Another update. Working on my Cannoness.

I want my Cannoness to stand out from the other sisters in a significant way, so I'm going for extended robes made from green stuff and maybe a hood. She started out as a Seraphim.

There is quite a lot of work still to do before I can begin painting. The sword needs a lot more work especially, and I have to add scrolls, books and the like. The heretic at her feet is going to look at least partially burned, which will be a bit of a challenge.

What I should really be doing, is painting troops. I'm making this cannoness when I don't even really know what weapons and wargear she is going to have, and that's silly. Fun though. My next project is to get a proper squad ready.

Here she is anyway.


























To get the waves in the robe I extended the lines of the tabard thing that the model originally had. I'm quite pleased with the results.

Some work was needed on the feet since the Seraphim was flying. I opted to copy the John Blanche cover of the original codex for and go for killer heels. She is quite a bit taller than other SoBs, even without standing on a step.










Hope you like it. C+C much appreciated.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like it, damn cool conversion! The heels are hysterical and yet awesome at the same time and the pose fits perfectly, especially with the sword held as it is. Going to be a cool model.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Some progress to report.

It has not been a good 24 hours for the heretic. In order to make way for a brazier taken from the VC corpse cart model (which is an amazing source of bitz by the way) he has had to part with his legs. He has grown a horn sticking out of his shoulder, but this is probably no substitute.

At time of taking these photos the green stuff was still not set. I've done some tidying up and filing since then, especially on the hilt of the sword, but now my camera batteries are flat.

I want to try some OSL painting and I think this could work well. The metal of the sword and the white cloth could both be interesting with OSL.

Some of the bits aren't glued on yet, to help when I come to painting. The heretic isn't stuck on, but his guts are sculpted straight onto the base, and the brazier is free-standing.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Brilliant work on the sword hilt. Its always hard to convert the nuns. I'm in the process of making celestine superior from the exorcists organist.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks good so far... one thing I'd be careful of when painting is that the base is in muted colours so it doesn't distract from the main figure.

Also I'm unsure of the hood. It's cool but ATM she can't see a thing...

I think it wants to be trimmed very slightly so that she can see along the end of the boltpistol she's aiming and so you can see the very bottom of her face.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is fantastic, especially the sword hilt!! I can't wait to see how this turns out. One thing though:



> I want to try some OSL painting and I think this could work well. The metal of the sword and the white cloth could both be interesting with OSL.


I suggest you try this on something else first. Take a look at my Tson project and you will see that I originally had white cloth on them as well but ended up changing it because it did NOT look right with the OSL. Not to say that you can't pull it off, but test it on something else before you have to strip and possibly damage this model.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

fantastic work, first conversion work i have seen on sisters and im loving it.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Vashtek said:


> Also I'm unsure of the hood. It's cool but ATM she can't see a thing...


The emperor guides her blows...or somthing! The lower part of her face is actually visible, though her eyes are not. I kind of like how it looks now though.



The Wraithlord said:


> I suggest you try this on something else first. Take a look at my Tson project and you will see that I originally had white cloth on them as well but ended up changing it because it did NOT look right with the OSL. Not to say that you can't pull it off, but test it on something else before you have to strip and possibly damage this model.


I've had a good look at your tsons, which are very good. I think that for this figure I'll be doing rather less extreme OSL than you get for standing on lava. She is near a brazier after all, not standing on a volcano. It's good advice to try it out on something else first though, and I think I do have some things I could use. I'll give it some thought.

Salute tomorrow, so probably no more work. Seems I'm going down with a cold though, so maybe I'll be stuck at home painting. :mrgreen:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Excellent work Someguy. The scratch built sword is amazing and the base is exceptional. The metal models are quite a challenge to successfully convert and you pulled it off very well. After looking at your completed sisters I look forward to seeing this one done.

Keep it up!:victory:


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

That cannoness is absolutely fantastic, i love the hood, the heels, and especially the quillions on the sword. The heretic also looks awesome, i love his guts.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

im in awe to say the least


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

What's OSL painting?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Object Source Lighting. Basically painting the model as if it were lit by something.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Cannoness now ready for painting, with a bit more tidying up done. Also did a litanies of faith "counter" in the form of an old fanatic with a big book.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> Cannoness now ready for painting, with a bit more tidying up done. Also did a litanies of faith "counter" in the form of an old fanatic with a big book.


*Applauding*

Again..., outstanding work!k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Fantastic model SG, excellent work.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Agreed. Kudos and +Rep for the patience to spill it all out before our eyes.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I've started painting the cannoness, including my first attempt at OSL. She is lit by a brazier by her right foot (visible in earlier pics), which I'll stick on after painting. I'd be grateful for comments, especially on the OSL.

I'm not at all happy with the sword hilt atm. I'll go back to that as a priority.

The third pic is more or less from the direction that the light will come from the brazier.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

So very cool. However, if you're going for a lighting effect you probably want to have it apply to the whole model, including the pistol and sword hilt. Otherwise it'll just seem like weird highlighting. Also, if you've got bright places you probably want shadows too. You may also want to try some gold/orange highlighting on her metal bits to emulate the shiny reflection of fire off metal. Just a thought.

I love what you did with the green stuff on her model tho.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Lets see...

I like the second servitor better aesthetically, though the first ones hammer was cool, since you get the image of this mindless drone using the hammer to beat out a disjointed series of notes that herald a cloud a raining death down on an unsuspecting sop.

I also had a full set of those side/front panels as extra bits in a trade and was wondering for sure what they were too, you answered that!

I'm especially fond of the Sister sitting at the 'keys' on the exorcist, great job on her!

The Canoness I like, but imho the hood is a bit too much, and I would have preferred to see a little bit of face in the shadows of such a deep hood. The sword is simply ace, most excellently put together!

And, i'm not a painter by any means, but i do have to say that something looks off in the high lighting/lighting depot on the canoness.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Some work to report on.

Rather than finish anything, I have stupidly started a whole lot of different painting projects all at once. Here's where I'm at.

A couple of rhinos, complete with forge world extra armour. This finally arrived only for me to start thinking I need more of the damn stuff.








Detail of cupola, painted seperately.









My IG tanks are currently green.

















I have a squad of sisters that's coming along, though hours of detail work remain ahead of me.









More work has been done on the Cannoness, trying to fix the shading and lighting on the skirt mostly.









And finally, just now, I made another VSS, this time with brazier of holy fire.









Target now is to pick one of these units, any of them, and finish it. I do find that it helps a bit to get some colour on a model so I can think about what the next stage should be, so there is some argument for doing some work on a figure and coming back to it later, but this is getting silly now.

I'm really not sure about the OSL on the Cannoness. I really like the way the sword is coming but am not convinced at all by the skirt and hood. Hmm.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Like I mentioned in a previous reply, the white and OSL just don't go together at all unless done EXACTLY right which is super hard to do. I would suggest going with a darker cloth colour and the osl will stand out more.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Rhino coloured in:










Comparison with the base coated one, with just mecharite red.










I've actually got a couple of places where the ink has given it dark patches. I'll clean those up before it's done.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

dude i need to see more thay are awsome


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nicely painted :good:


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Finished one of the rhinos. Hurrah, something is actually done 

And here it is, ready for its glorious career as a mobile terrain piece:










I'm quite pleased with the result. Not a simple colour to get even coverage on large areas. I think the blue works as a pretty good counter to the red, standing out without detracting from the overall impression.

I sprinkled some forge world SoB icons on my rhinos and I think it helps. They look quite different to the standard marine ones with the different roof, FW armour and icons.

Two more to do like that, and the finishing touches on my exorcist.

Pic isn't my best. Battery was dying on my camera. Still, it's only a rhino.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Pic looks fine as does the paint job on the Rhino. Good work.

Suggestion for pics: put the model in front of a piece of white paper. That will ensure that the colours of the desk and such around the model don't bleed into the rest of the pic.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm working on a land raider redeemer to go in my marine + sister of battle force. The plan is to buy it from the marine list but have sisters ride around in it, and it is being modelled accordingly.

At the moment I'm trying stuff out and have only worked on the front and one side. I'm not happy with the side door, which I'm going to replace, and not sure about the front where I'd like a ramp or something. I think the sponson is pretty cool, though it needs some finishing work around where the gun connects to the turret.

Obviously, it's in the very early stages. I'm just seeing how stuff fits together at the moment and there are loads of rough edges - not to mention gaping holes.

Anyway, tell me what you think.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, love the redeemer, definitly keeping my eyes on that landy.

how did you get that sob sitting behind the flamestorm cannon???


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The sponson is made from an immolator turret. I have 3 of those and 3 of the rhino turret rings (which they fit onto) from my sob rhinos and exorcist.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

My lords "someguy" this work is an insperation to me. I love teh look and feel of your army. Having a siters army of my own to start work on i will be sure to be using your work as a standard i need to achive


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Man, that LR redeemer is cool as hell mate. Seriously, I'm drewling.


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

I've been casting around for ideas as I'm starting my own Inquisition army towards christmas, and I'm intending to go all-out on gothic vehicles and SM allies that look like miniature mobile churches. Not only have you beaten me to the mark, but you've done it absolutely wonderfully.

You've provided me with a great deal of inspiration. That LR is just incredible, and it's hardly even halfway finished.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Extremely nice work there; the Land Raider is just awesome! Gah now my attachment to the Sisters has been reignited, I may have to reconsider the not having them as an army!


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

It all looks great. You're keeping me in suspense with the Canones, though. I really wanna see how it turns out


----------



## Zaamel (Mar 10, 2008)

Amazing Redeemer, Il absolutely be keeping an eye on this. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Wusword77 said:


> It all looks great. You're keeping me in suspense with the Canones, though. I really wanna see how it turns out


I've done a little work on the cannoness but she's in a bit of a transitional stage. I'm not sure what weapon she's going to end up with apart from her blessed wep, if any, which kind of prevents fininshing.

Actually I should be working on some other stuff for a tourney I'm going to in November. Still loads to do on that so the sisters are going to have to take a back seat.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

very nice work there someguy, im glad to see someone forgo the usuall black and red scheme for sisters (thats the only variant i have seen outside of the infamous 'red headed stepchildren/gingers a freind of mine uses off and on)


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Sick stuff, though the hood on the canoness is totally covering her face, I think it should stick out a bit so you can see her face and she can see out.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Very nice red youve gotten on the Rhinos, and yea that Land Raider will look Ace if you keep it up. A SoB sitting on the sponson is a great idea :biggrin:


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

Everything looks awesome. Though I think the hood is too low but it nay just be the pictures.

On a sidenote while the conversion on the LR is realy nice do you really want to do that? None of the sisters are really very assaulty the only exception is the canoness and a celestian retinue. seems a waste of an assault vehicle.


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

This is one of the best painted armies i've ever seen! My god Someguy how do u do it?


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Gret job 

I would REALLY like to see some more of that Land Raider!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow that Land Raider is turning out to be bad ass! I really dig how the sponson weapons actually have models sitting in them, damn cool idea.


----------

